
FAA Requiring Airlines to Reboot Dreamliners Every Three Weeks - miraj
http://thepointsguy.com/2016/12/faa-requiring-airlines-reboot-dreamliners
======
molecule
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13094600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13094600)

------
miraj
the FAA 'Airworthiness Directive' in question(.pdf) ::
[http://rgl.faa.gov/Regulatory_and_Guidance_Library/rgad.nsf/...](http://rgl.faa.gov/Regulatory_and_Guidance_Library/rgad.nsf/0/828bbc426b0667298625807d00585f86/$FILE/2016-24-09.pdf)

